# Gaming Computer Help!



## AlexanderKira (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay, So I am going to post a link to a laptop on bestbuy, I would like you all to read its specs and tell me if it could run, Civ 5, TW:Shogun 2, Diablo 3, on atleast medium graphics. Only thing that worries me is it has Intel HD 3000 graphics card. Appreciate the help!


----------



## AlexanderKira (Jul 1, 2012)

Dell - 15.6" Inspiron Laptop - 6GB Memory - 750GB Hard Drive - Diamond Black - I15RN-3882BK


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 1, 2012)

I haven't used that one, but in my experience that line of integrated graphics chip is not very good.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 2, 2012)

If you truly want a system that will run it, go for a desktop if possible; that way you can upgrade the graphics card if it isn't good enough (usually 100$ or less).. if for whatever reason you don't want one look at least for nvidia or ATI radion integrated graphics, most of those are probably good enough to play games.


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 2, 2012)

I own pretty much the same laptop but with the slower i3 processor. It runs Diablo 3 just fine on highres.


----------

